# .250-3000



## NaeKid

A friend of mine was telling me about his gun that he has had for many (many) years now. He called it a .250-3000 DeerHunting rifle. He also told me that he currently has the "best" barrel on it for hunting deer, and, with open sights on it, he can still take-down a deer at 300 yards (or so).

He also told me that there are a possible 5 barrels that can be quick-swapped on the rifle for hunting other creatures. So, I did a quick search on this rifle and found a link describing the gun. Deer Hunting with the 250 Savage - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

I am interested in locating this kind of gun (with all the barrels) but don't really know where to start.

Have any of you heard of this gun, and if so - what is your take on it.


----------



## Canadian

Never heard of it. Best of luck. Guns that take multiple barrels can end up being very expensive. Each barrel costs hundred. Many calibers will duplicate roles or be obscure calibers themselves. Calculate the cost of the gun and all barrels and all ammo before you buy.


----------



## doc66

The .250 Savage was a nice round that was developed back when they thought that faster was always better, thus the 3000 in the nomicker. Supposedly it would reach the 3000 fps mark. The round itself is almost 100 years old. The main complaint about the .250 is that the bullet weight is rather anemic and there are really no rifles being chambered in this caliber any longer. The .250 (in the family of 6mm's) is overshadowed by the .243, a flatter shooter and with better bullets for hunting. If you handload, you can really get preformance out of the .250-3000 but you need to know the limitations of the round. It's not much more than a small deer rifle. While he might be able to take a 300 yard shot with it, I'd not tempt fate with much more than a 150-200 yard with the round due to the light weight of the bullets, which range from aroudn 60 to 120 IIRC. Nor would I call the .250 the "best deer rifle out there". It's a fine round, and chambered in the M99 certainly makes it a classic, but the best? There are better and more modern rounds. 

I don't know about "swiching barrels". I know that Savage made a M99 take down in various calibers and that it fired everything from the .250 to .410, but I've not actually seen one or read where anyone used one in actual hunting. I think that the take down could be cross chambered as long as the rounds rim was in the .30 caliber family. The Savage 99 could be had in a lot of nice calibers from .22 Hi-Power to .358 Winchester. 

I have a Savage M99 in .300 Savage, which I like a lot and it shoots alongside my .308's as far as accuracy. The complaint about the .300 is the short neck for reloading. 

Some have argued that the Savage M99 is the finest Lever Action ever made. I would tend to agree with that, have owned everything from my Savage to Winchesters to Marlins and shot the Winchester M88, which is another sweet Levergun.


----------



## terryjack102

*T J Davis*

I read your post while searching for info about the 250-3000 Salvage. I inherited such a rifle from my father who grew up in Oregon. Living in Texas and not wanting to pay the lease fees here I'm suspecting that I'll never use this gun before I pass on. Your post is several years old so I suspect you have already found what you were looking for, but if you want to reply feel free to reply.

Terry


----------



## Jimmy24

terryjack102 said:


> I read your post while searching for info about the 250-3000 Salvage. I inherited such a rifle from my father who grew up in Oregon. Living in Texas and not wanting to pay the lease fees here I'm suspecting that I'll never use this gun before I pass on. Your post is several years old so I suspect you have already found what you were looking for, but if you want to reply feel free to reply.
> 
> Terry


PM him...

Jimmy


----------



## HozayBuck

*250-300 ,,,great round!!*

Ruger chambered the Mod 77 in the 250, I just traded one that had been rechambered to 250 Ackley.. which will shoot all day with the 243...

The round was developed by I think it was Pope back in 1908 at the request of Savage for use in their lever action, they ased him for a 23 cal that would shoot a 90 gr bullet at 3000 he did and they used it...for many years.. it faded in the face of the 257 Roberts another great crtg... the 43 is a good round but no better in my opinion ..

Ammo is available as are rifles... if you have one!! good for you... shoot it..and yes it will drop a deer at 300 yards..

I only traded mine off because I have to many safe queens...and feel the need to thin the herd...


----------



## NaeKid

Oh, I am still around and still haven't found one of those guns that is "affordable". People around here think any gun is a collector item and they try to jack the price-up higher than what it is really worth.

Looking online at different sites based in the USA, I see reasonable asking prices but the costs-n-hassles of getting guns across the border (as a private citizen) is too much.

If there was an easy way to get that gun (with all five barrels), I probably would ..


----------



## HozayBuck

NaeKid said:


> Oh, I am still around and still haven't found one of those guns that is "affordable". People around here think any gun is a collector item and they try to jack the price-up higher than what it is really worth.
> 
> Looking online at different sites based in the USA, I see reasonable asking prices but the costs-n-hassles of getting guns across the border (as a private citizen) is too much.
> 
> If there was an easy way to get that gun (with all five barrels), I probably would ..


I think the one that was mentioned as having many bbls and changeable is the Thompson Center Single shot which does have so many different bbls that can be shot..I'm not into them and won't be , but those who are love them..

Thompson Center Arms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thompson/Center - America's Master Gunmaker


----------



## Magus

NaeKid said:


> A friend of mine was telling me about his gun that he has had for many (many) years now. He called it a .250-3000 DeerHunting rifle. He also told me that he currently has the "best" barrel on it for hunting deer, and, with open sights on it, he can still take-down a deer at 300 yards (or so).
> 
> He also told me that there are a possible 5 barrels that can be quick-swapped on the rifle for hunting other creatures. So, I did a quick search on this rifle and found a link describing the gun. Deer Hunting with the 250 Savage - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> I am interested in locating this kind of gun (with all the barrels) but don't really know where to start.
> 
> Have any of you heard of this gun, and if so - what is your take on it.


Who made it and in what year,also is it a bolt action?Winchester made a take down pack rifle in half a dozen calibers in the mid 60's


----------



## 375hnh

Most of the Savage bolt rifles have the barrel secured by a large "nut", so, within the limitations of the bolt face, and magazine, you can switch barrels pretty easily.


----------



## BillM

*Large Nut!*



375hnh said:


> Most of the Savage bolt rifles have the barrel secured by a large "nut", so, within the limitations of the bolt face, and magazine, you can switch barrels pretty easily.


Who's a large nut ?


----------



## 375hnh

hey, I'm not sayin'


----------

